
Time Machine style backup with rsync in 540 lines of code - terminalhealth
https://github.com/laurent22/rsync-time-backup
======
pwg
The description sounds like this mirrors a lot of the functionality found in
rsnapshot ([https://rsnapshot.org/](https://rsnapshot.org/)).

What are the advantages here vs. what rsnapshot already provides?

~~~
chopin
Or backintime ([https://github.com/bit-
team/backintime](https://github.com/bit-team/backintime)).

The only thing I am missing is that it doesn't work for sshfs mounted devices.
Which is not provided by any alternative tool which supports snapshots
(probably because of problems with hard links, although I never had issues
with those over sshfs).

------
mthoms
To me, the fact that it doesn't provide a fancy GUI on MacOS is a pro not a
con. I'd much prefer to browse the snapshots using a normal file browser.

The Time Machine GUI was cool at first. Now it's just obnoxious.

------
terminalhealth
Also works on Windows via WSL. The repo is active, but urgently needs
maintainers.

